# is my snake too thin?



## emma&monty (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi i'm a bit worried about my baby royal python, i think he's to thin, he's currently 19inches long and just over 3inches wide at the thickest part. can anyone tell me if this is ok? as i have friends who have royal pythons and there's are a lot thicker. thank you x


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

The 3 inches is that across or diameter? x


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

Pictures would be best...


----------



## emma&monty (Feb 5, 2009)

its 3 inches round at the thickest part...


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

it depends entirely on how old it is.There is no such thing as the "correct" girth for a royal python, i've seen adults as small as 5-600G and adults over 5.5kgHow long is a piece of string? (or how wide in this case!)


----------



## Gzus30 (Jun 30, 2008)

emma&monty said:


> its 3 inches round at the thickest part...


 
How old?? How often ya feed it??


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Gzus30 said:


> How old?? How often ya feed it??


And what size food is it getting fed?


----------



## emma&monty (Feb 5, 2009)

well when i got him from shop he was called a "baby" royal python, an weve had him about 3 months. so im guessing no more than 5 months, he eats a fuzzy mouse once a week and manages to eat it no problem.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

If your royal is eating so regularly then upping the size of the food items would be a good idea. Royals can eat surprisingly large items so try a small adult to begin with.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

emma&monty said:


> well when i got him from shop he was called a "baby" royal python, an weve had him about 3 months. so im guessing no more than 5 months, he eats a fuzzy mouse once a week and manages to eat it no problem.


is it just me that thinks a fuzzy mouse it too small for a 3" girth Royal?


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

As said, long as he"s eating he will soon make up for lost time..try moving food size up a bit!


----------

